# Service über cmd auslesen und dann deaktivieren



## EGJSoldier (16. September 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,
habe mal eine Frage an euch, und zwar würde ich gern über die Eingabeaufforderung herrausfinden, welche Dienste auf einem bestimmten Port laufen. Dann will ich auch eventuell einen Dienst oder Service ativieren. Kann man über die Kommandozeile auch direkt ganze Ports sperren

Ich danke schon mal im vorraus

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. September 2009)

Du kannst dir mit dem Befehl "netstat -a" anzeigen alle aktiven Ports anzeigen lassen, dort wird aber alles angezeigt und nicht nur Dienste.
Dienste starten kannst du mit "net start DIENSTNAME", beenden mit "net stop DIENSTNAME". Ob man Ports mittels der Eingabeaufforderung sperren kann, weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaube es eher nicht, weil das würde eine Firewall ja um Einiges uninteressanter machen, wenn Portsperrung mit Betriebsystembordmitteln funktionieren würde


----------



## EGJSoldier (17. September 2009)

Ok. Danke erstmal. Das mit dem Starten und dem Stoppen eines Dienstes habe ich jetzt verstanden. Wenn ich jetzt in der Eingabeaufforderung "netstat -a" eingebe. Dann zeigt er mir nur die Remoteadresse an. Aber ich finde da nirgendwo ein Diestnamen. Oder mache ich da jetzt irgendetwas falsch 

Habe jetzt aber noch mal ne Frage. Kann man die Dienste nur über ein Administratoraccount schließen oder auch über eingeschränkte Konten

MfG
EGJSoldier


----------



## Alex Duschek (17. September 2009)

Mit dem Parameter "-b" beim Command "netstat" müsstest du die .exe-Datei eines jeden Eintrages erhalten. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht nur um Dienste, sondern auch um normale Programme 

Adminrechte sind wohl schon Voraussetzung fürs Starten/Beenden. Eventuell gibts da eine Unterteilung in Gruppen, dass du mit nem eingeschränkten Konto Dienste bestimmter Gruppen (je nach Rechtevergabe) starten/beenden kannst. Bin ich aber nicht sicher


----------

